# 2015 Fourtitude.com ProjectA3 thread



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

This thread will detail and be the source for all things related to the new Fourtitude.com project car: ProjectA3 Part Deux

Myself and George will keep this thread as the main focal point for all things that will be going on with the car and as a place for discussion.

The reason why "part deux" is because back in 2005/2006 I had the opportunity to help Fourtitude and sponsors build a pretty sick audi A3 that was new to the United States. It was a car that led the way in modifications and customization for the then new A3 8P chassis and we wanted to do it again with the brand new A3 MQB chassis and see what the outcome would be.
Here is the link to the original 2006 A3 Project car http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=show_album;p=Features/Project Cars/Project A3 2,0T DSG

Intro Article was just posted
http://fourtitude.com/features/technical_features_8/project-a3-sedan-introduction/ 

Article for wheels and tires posted
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-wheels-tires/

Interior and Carbon Accessories
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-carbon-exterior-sport-interior-touches/

Billy Boat Performance Exhaust
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-billy-boat-performance-exhaust/

Black Forest Industries mounts and catch can
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-black-forest-industries-hardware/

P3 vent Gauge and FAREAST front splitter
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-a3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-p3-vent-gauge-and-fareast-front-lip/




















Follow me on instagram @brianmccauley1
Follow projectA3 on instagram @2015ProjectA3 

The car:
Brilliant Red 
Black interior with black headliner
Prestige Package
Advanced Technology package
Sport Package
summer tires
aluminum pedal caps
$44,475 MSRP

The car is due to arrive around May 10th and will be debuted at Wuste'14 on May 30th in Las Vegas, Nevada.

EDIT 4-29-14:
fifteen52 is going to be the official wheel sponsor of Project A3 part deux
KW Variant3 coilovers have arrived in the US and will be installed
OEM TTRS brakes are in the works as well
Exhaust will happen as well but still waiting on confirmation from a vendor from across the pond on availability

Edit 5-11-14


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

_May_ 10?! It got delayed a month?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah. it originally said port arrival 4-14, then 4-24, then 4-28, and i looked on tuesday and the latest and most correct is now 5-5-14. It gives me a very short period of time to do the installs and work i really want to do for the Wuste event.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Any idea why?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Best of luck. That is a quick turn around for a bunch of newly developed equipment. Looking forward to see what you do. 

opcorn:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

No clue why the delay. production stuff i guess. I've learned over 11 years that once a car is ordered, its up to Audi with how long it takes and is out of the hands of anyone else.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'd not be surprised if the 3,000 or so launch cars are all we get until the TDI and S3 start trickling in. I'm damn surprised they even found a way to get 3,000 cars here, really.

I have to believe we are going to see the same delays Europe is seeing, where people are reporting S3s several months out. I also have to believe AoA has swallowed their tongue because they know August is no longer viable for the S3 for us. A damn shame, but not at all unexpected if true, IMO.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats on the new project car . Looking forward to see what you guys do with it! I'd be interested in Suspension, ECU tuning and Exhaust.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd not be surprised if the 3,000 or so launch cars are all we get until the TDI and S3 start trickling in. I'm damn surprised they even found a way to get 3,000 cars here, really.
> 
> I have to believe we are going to see the same delays Europe is seeing, where people are reporting S3s several months out. I also have to believe AoA has swallowed their tongue because they know August is no longer viable for the S3 for us. A damn shame, but not at all unexpected if true, IMO.



Because S3 must mean September 3 like April 3 was for the A3...:banghead:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Looking forward to watching the car develop.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

updated first post


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> updated first post


How much did the KW v3s run?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking forward to see how this thing develops.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

itr_1211 said:


> How much did the KW v3s run?


not at liberty to say, sorry


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

davewg said:


> Because S3 must mean September 3 like April 3 was for the A3...:banghead:


I love a good play on words, but if AoA plans to launch the S3 on September 3 then ... :facepalm:

Dear AoA, you are trying too hard to be hipster and ironic and you end up with Alanis Morissette "ironic", which usually involves unfortunate timing, in which case you are spot on!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It looks like my car will be held up at the port for a few days. Apparently a lot of the Prestige package cars are getting some kind of "update" not sure exactly, but it's putting a delay on dealer arrival dates by a few days. This isn't good. I leave for Wuste May 29th and have a few things to get installed by then. Ugh


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Staying tuned to see what the "update" is, plus to see how the project develops.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Looking forward to watching the progress. Will be good inspiration for my S3 (someday) 
opcorn:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

just curious as to why no S3 ?

With KW V3's and TT-RS brakes...i personally would have used those funds for S3


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just curious as to why no S3 ?
> 
> With KW V3's and TT-RS brakes...i personally would have used those funds for S3


I suspect he got the TT-RS brakes on the cheap/free. Audi was replacing those under warranty for something relatively minor, and my understanding is that they're not that difficult to get if you know people in the right places. I suspect Brian does/ should.

... or maybe he's buying brand new at cost, which would still be fairly high.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Maitre Absolut said:


> just curious as to why no S3 ?
> 
> With KW V3's and TT-RS brakes...i personally would have used those funds for S3


If i would have waited for the S3, then what I am doing with this car and the people who I'll be working with most likely wouldn't have happened. Being at the beginning of something trumped waiting for the more powerful version. plus I'll drive this car for a year and then get something else, S3, TT, A3 hatchback/e-tron we'll see.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> If i would have waited for the S3, then what I am doing with this car and the people who I'll be working with most likely wouldn't have happened. Being at the beginning of something trumped waiting for the more powerful version. plus I'll drive this car for a year and then get something else, S3, TT, A3 hatchback/e-tron we'll see.


any reason why the car was ordered sans sport package? Or are different seats going into the car as well?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

caliatenza said:


> any reason why the car was ordered sans sport package? Or are different seats going into the car as well?


nope, i just forgot to type it in the original post. good catch, thanks.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The car arrived yesterday to my surprise. I had been tracking it in Audi Inventory Management (AIM) and saw that it had been loaded on to a carrier but was expecting a Monday delivery.
I was at the wash area of our dealership, oddly checking on another red A3 i have sold and was looking over that car. When I had gone to look at that one there was no delivery truck to be found. 3 minutes later and poof there it is. A car carrier WITH MY CAR (and others). I was happy to see that it was on the last spot bottom row which meant it was the last car to be loaded and the first one off the truck.
I was in a panic though as my new A3 had just arrived and i was leaving work in 10 minutes to go to our local ACNA Quattro de Mayo event. 

So the car arrived at around 11am and our service dept closed at Noon. So during the ACNA event i knew that by the time i got back to work that service would be closed and the technicians would have gone home. But i got lucky. when i returned around 1:45 3 techs were there working on their own cars with one of our service writers. The car had been stocked in already and one of the techs was kind enough to get the PDI done for me. That got done and the car was sent to the wash for a quick wash and clean. 

I was able to get everything finished and the car ready around 5pm before we closed at 6. When i brought the car up to the front of the dealership i saw our front doors were open and a car missing from the showroom, so i just pulled the A3 right on it and used that to show off my new pride and joy to my co-workers who were all eagerly anticipating the vehicle.

Things worked out great as each Saturday is a big car show that a lot of friends of mine gather at. I had posted a few pics on Facebook (Brian McCauley) and Instagram @brianmccauley1 but hadn't mentioned that I'd be bringing the car that night. So it was a neat surprise to them. The A3 was received with a lot of love and awe.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> The car arrived yesterday to my surprise. I had been tracking it in Audi Inventory Management (AIM) and saw that it had been loaded on to a carrier but was expecting a Monday delivery.
> I was at the wash area of our dealership, oddly checking on another red A3 i have sold and was looking over that car. When I had gone to look at that one there was no delivery truck to be found. 3 minutes later and poof there it is. A car carrier WITH MY CAR (and others). I was happy to see that it was on the last spot bottom row which meant it was the last car to be loaded and the first one off the truck.
> I was in a panic though as my new A3 had just arrived and i was leaving work in 10 minutes to go to our local ACNA Quattro de Mayo event.
> 
> ...


Wow the car looks great! Man i'm so jealous; i want one nao!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

How are the LED headlamps?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> How are the LED headlamps?


Hmm, I can't help but noticed that Dan has been asking a lot about the LED headlamps.......


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Hmm, I can't help but noticed that Dan has been asking a lot about the LED headlamps.......


i'd like to know as well; as long as they are way better than halogen, its all good


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> Hmm, I can't help but noticed that Dan has been asking a lot about the LED headlamps.......


Audi Nashville seems to stock Prestige cars. Maybe I can find an excuse to get over there and try one out for the headlamps.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The LED headlights are OMG freaking amazing. The quality of their light is like nothing I've ever experienced in a car. The color of the light illuminates the road so dramatically different than any other light I've driven behind. They have these sick cornering lights that activate when the wheel is turned or by pressing a button a button by the headlight (normally fog light button location). I know that's nothing new for cars but these are so damn bright

The B&O sound system is beyond what I expected. Loud AND clear. Probably my favorite feature so far. I also,love the adaptive cruise and active lane assist but more on those later. 

The LEDs are a MUST.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> i'd like to know as well; as long as they are way better than halogen, its all good


Yea, but both the Bi-xenon and the LED will be way better than halogen.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Advanced tech is really the only thing I intend to leave off. I just have absolutely zero need for it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Advanced tech is really the only thing I intend to leave off. I just have absolutely zero need for it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


but once you try adaptive cruise control, you will want it. Mercedes does it really well. My father's C250 has DISTRONIC PLUS and its a thing of wonder


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Advanced tech is really the only thing I intend to leave off. I just have absolutely zero need for it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same here...all I care about are Quattro, sport seats, flatbottom steering with paddle shift.....


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> The LED headlights are OMG freaking amazing. The quality of their light is like nothing I've ever experienced in a car. The color of the light illuminates the road so dramatically different than any other light I've driven behind. They have these sick cornering lights that activate when the wheel is turned or by pressing a button a button by the headlight (normally fog light button location). I know that's nothing new for cars but these are so damn bright
> 
> The B&O sound system is beyond what I expected. Loud AND clear. Probably my favorite feature so far. I also,love the adaptive cruise and active lane assist but more on those later.
> 
> The LEDs are a MUST.


i'm thinking the car that one of the members on here ordered may have had defective LED lights then. Good to hear that the LEDs are awesome :thumbup: . How is the LED lighting on the interior?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> i'm thinking the car that one of the members on here ordered may have had defective LED lights then. Good to hear that the LEDs are awesome :thumbup: . How is the LED lighting on the interior?


Interior LED is awesome if you like white light. It gives off this high-tech feel.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Interior LED is awesome if you like white light. It gives off this high-tech feel.


i do like white light . I wish Audi had put in RGB LEDs...so you could change the lighting on the fly.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Same here...all I care about are Quattro, sport seats, flatbottom steering with paddle shift.....


i really really need sport seats. I have a more athletic build and i need a seat that can hold me in properly AND wont give me fatigue on long drives.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> i really really need sport seats. I have a more athletic build and i need a seat that can hold me in properly AND wont give me fatigue on long drives.


When are you getting yours and what are you planning to get?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Snapped a few pics for fun with my Cabrio
















And also a red premium package I sold today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Holy balls that thing is crying out for some spacers. I know you're swapping the wheels, but still... :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> but once you try adaptive cruise control, you will want it. Mercedes does it really well. My father's C250 has DISTRONIC PLUS and its a thing of wonder


Guess it's a good thing I'm unlikely to try it, then. :wave:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> When are you getting yours and what are you planning to get?


Right now it's not a lock for me, still gotta consider other cars but it's at the top of my list . The S3 is too pricey with the stuff I want.. So I'm going for the A3 2.0 Prestige. Sport package is a must but I'd love the advanced technology package too..


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

caliatenza said:


> Right now it's not a lock for me, still gotta consider other cars but it's at the top of my list . The S3 is too pricey with the stuff I want.. So I'm going for the A3 2.0 Prestige. Sport package is a must but I'd love the advanced technology package too..


Is the 2 series one of them?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Is the 2 series one of them?


Nope.. The A3 is a much better value. I wouldn't be buying till the fall.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Guess it's a good thing I'm unlikely to try it, then. :wave:


you should try it though in any case; you might like it . I know i thought it was wierd at first, but its a real boon to have on long trips. Its nice to sit back and relax and let the car take care of everything for you.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

why do they put silver trim all around a black grill? seriously?

black optics package should be the norm.
nobody wants that ugly chrome all over their car.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

caliatenza said:


> i'm thinking the car that one of the members on here ordered may have had defective LED lights then. Good to hear that the LEDs are awesome :thumbup: . How is the LED lighting on the interior?


That was me. And I too think the ones I experienced were defective. After I decided not to take the car it's been sitting on the lot. We've had a bit of rain here, both headlights are full of water. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the new one I ordered that should be here in July is a lot better. 
The cornering lights are very nice. 
Interior LEDs are nice as well.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Holy balls that thing is crying out for some spacers. I know you're swapping the wheels, but still... :laugh:


19x9 ET42 will start production this Wednesday fifteen52 told me. They and Michelin tires need to arrive ASAP for Wuste.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> 19x9 ET42 will start production this Wednesday fifteen52 told me. They and Michelin tires need to arrive ASAP for Wuste.


What tire size are you planning on running?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

235-35-19 Michelin's


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> 235-35-19 Michelin's


can you snap a pic of the interior sport seats  and steering wheels por favor :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah i'll take some tomorrow. waiting to get the window tint done 20% all around ceramic Suntek


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

offical first photo shoot happening today. gotta capture in stock form while it is stock.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> offical first photo shoot happening today. gotta capture in stock form while it is stock.


Do you have a part number for which kw setup you went with?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

No part number yet. I have been told my suspension will arrive in AZ on Monday in the trunk of a 2014 E63s AMG 4-Matic STATION WAGON!!!


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> No part number yet. I have been told my suspension will arrive in AZ on Monday in the trunk of a *2014 E63s AMG 4-Matic STATION WAGON!!!*


Take some pics of that puppy!!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here are two quick ones. We did the photoshoot yesterday for the first Fourtitude installment. These were with my phone but I had a pro photographer with me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Bad pic but the first "mod". Screen sticker. Corny but I like it. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That had to be an SOB to get centered on the back.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

looking good (not feeling the sticker though, but to each their own lol), when do you plan on throwing the KW's on it ?


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Trying to figure out what to do with that plastic piece next to the 12v plug behind the upholders .


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

livestrong191 said:


> Trying to figure out what to do with that plastic piece next to the 12v plug behind the upholders .


i feel like Audi could have dressed up the dash a little bit more; but i'll live with it lol. I'm thinking of doing a carbon fiber treatment for the blank buttons...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mods will all have to be done within the next 11 days. Wheels tires and suspension aren't in my hands yet.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dunno...I kind of like the sticker. Certainly makes it unique and breaks up the acres of black dash top seen through the windshield.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> That had to be an SOB to get centered on the back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


actually i got it on my first try and it came out perfect. saweet lol


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Brian,

Text me pictures of your car when it's done, please.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

EvoJetta said:


> Brian,
> 
> Text me pictures of your car when it's done, please.


you'll see them all over the internet when its done Sal


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Intro is up on the Fourtitude main page now


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

anyone read the article yet?
i think the pictures came out great.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

ProjectA3 said:


> anyone read the article yet?
> i think the pictures came out great.


I did, but didn't have a chance to respond here. The photos are fantastic. Leaves me impatient for additional updates.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

at the moment of typing this myself, the A3, and my Cabrio leave for Las Vegas for Wuste 2014.
the A3 is waiting on suspension, wheels, and tires to arrive let alone get installed. crunch time but I'm hopeful it will all be done for Wuste.
the brakes are getting lonely sitting in a box in the garage.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well unfortunately the car won't make its debut at Wuste in Vegas.
Solo-werks sent me out a set of coilovers to try and see if they fit, and they dont. The front upper strut mounts are different than what has been on the MK6 VW stuff and just won't work without a new style strut mount. 

So SoCal Euro will look to be the car show debut.

but we hope that by the end of June it will be lowered with its new wheels and big brakes on it


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Ahh, bad news , but better to get it right than rush it through :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

davewg said:


> Ahh, bad news , but better to get it right than rush it through :thumbup:


exactly, and when install get done we can take our time and I can be a part of it. Plus i think i'll be bringing back my wheels from Vegas with me


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

we tried to install the red-ringed start/stop button today from an S4 but it does not work. There is a part number in the system for the one from the S3 which will work when its available to order.

so dont buy the one from the S4/S5 and hope that it will fit in the A3.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

what kind of rims are you getting? Car look good so far, I bought the Premium plus Quattro love my car. Mods coming 19 rims spoiler and springs.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess I'll reveal them
Fifteen52 Touren SC's. First set in the world. 19x9 ET42 all around to help clear the TT RS front brakes. Glossy metallic grey centers with polished lips and chrome bolts. 
235/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Those look great in that teaser shot. Thinking they'll look stellar contrasted against the red paint.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats a black and white shot too. can't wait to see them in full color in person.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

ProjectA3 said:


> thats a black and white shot too. can't wait to see them in full color in person.



Apparently I was color blind yesterday. Now I really am looking forward to seeing them on the car.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

They're shipping out to me today. and I have the 235/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports ready to go in my garage.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

They arrived. I'll wait to install until the coils go on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been in a unwanted holding pattern on this waiting on 1 of 2 suspension solutions to come through. Thus no new updates.
but tires, wheels, brakes are all in my possession and ready to go once suspension is in my hands.


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)

Why don't you use st coils. I already got my hands on a set of those and just waiting till my car gets here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3This (Apr 12, 2006)

Any updates??? Really want to see those wheels on :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Those wheels are dope...I have a set of the tt-rs breaks but my wheels wont clear them


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am supposedly getting the KW V3's delivered today. my contact has been slightly sketch on these, so i'll know later today and if that comes true then install of everything next week.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> I am supposedly getting the KW V3's delivered today. my contact has been slightly sketch on these, so i'll know later today and if that comes true then install of everything next week.


Are you not dealing with KW directly?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a good customer of mine volunteer his help to deal with KW directly in Germany.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Finally things are getting done 
Just a teaser pic that doesn't show much for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

So, does it take 2 days to install the coils or are you trying to tease us by not posting any updates?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

jsundell said:


> So, does it take 2 days to install the coils or are you trying to tease us by not posting any updates?


by the time he gets the car ready, the S3 will be here.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> by the time he gets the car ready, the S3 will be here.



Doubt that. It won't take 42 months to install coilovers.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Doubt that. It won't take 42 months to install coilovers.


Lol! Someone's getting anxious!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm long past anxious these days.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

wheels tires brakes and suspension are all one but waiting on one more small thing tomorrow and then the next installment will be in the works.
i dont want to show full pics of the car until then

but follow me on instagram @brianmccauley1 for some teasers
i may post one here later via tapatalk


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Just post it.:facepalm:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll post this ONE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

The lowered stance looks great on this car!! Great job. Are you guys going to black out the chrome around the window?


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think i'm going to leave all the chrome trim. it flows nice with the polished lip on the wheels.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> I think i'm going to leave all the chrome trim. it flows nice with the polished lip on the wheels.


This makes sense to me. I look forward to seeing pictures of your progress!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it's the first A3 with multipiece wheels and a front brake upgrade. The wheel spoke hide the TTRS brakes quite a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just dropped it off for APR software woot woot


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> Just dropped it off for ARP software woot woot


nicee...report back to us how it is . The car looks great; i'm not a fan of the black colored rims, but the car still looks good nonetheless.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

caliatenza said:


> nicee...report back to us how it is . The car looks great; i'm not a fan of the black colored rims, but the car still looks good nonetheless.


thats good because the wheel centers are pearl grey


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks Great did you do coils or springs? love the euro look of the car! Apr what stage?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

coils and APR stage 1


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

ProjectA3 said:


> coils and APR stage 1


How you like the apr?


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

The suspense is killing me-- how's the tune?!


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

camoto said:


> The suspense is killing me-- how's the tune?!


i still can't believe that for only $700 you get that much of power!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have to save any major updates and info for the main articles.

I'll be writing the next installment tomorrow and the next photoshoot is Friday eve. So look for some new info next week.

but so far its :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> I have to save any major updates and info for the main articles.
> but so far its :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That's pretty good then, because I only have two thumbs!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

is this your car?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

.... maybe 

I can't wait until you all see the pics from the photoshoot we just did on Thursday. Man o man did they come out awesome. 
Next article and pictures have been submitted to George for editing and approval.


----------



## UGA1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

Are the next article and photos out yet? Or do I need to find them in another thread?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the next article for suspension and brakes was posted today

http://fourtitude.com/features/proj...-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-suspension-brakes/


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Are the LED headlights 'adaptive' based on steering angle, or just for cornering lights at low speed?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Great article!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The LED headlights have cornering lights that turn on when turning. I've noticed it at low speeds. But they can also be turned on by pressing their button which is located where the normal fog light button is on Audi's.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> The LED headlights have cornering lights that turn on when turning. I've noticed it at low speeds. But they can also be turned on by pressing their button which is located where the normal fog light button is on Audi's.


That's disappointing. I really like the full adaptive bi-xenons, on my GLI and I like the idea of LED lights, but I'd miss the night driving assistance of the adaptive lights.

Good article though, I'm long-term planning for a 2016 S3, and the sliding caliper brakes are another disappointment, so knowing the ttrs brakes bolt up directly is awesome.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great write up, looking forward to following your build.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Those brakes are pretty awesome :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Those brakes are pretty awesome :thumbup:


the brakes do a damn good job at stopping. they saved me a few weeks ago from a truck merging into my lane late at night, and the brakes hauled the speed in no problem at all.

I purchased my first interior mod yesterday to give it a feel from my 2013 S4 that i miss so much.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> the brakes do a damn good job at stopping. they saved me a few weeks ago from a truck merging into my lane late at night, and the brakes hauled the speed in no problem at all.
> 
> I purchased my first interior mod yesterday to give it a feel from my 2013 S4 that i miss so much.


what would that be ?opcorn:


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

ChrisFu said:


> is this your car?


There is really that much drivetrain loss?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Next article showcasing the fifteen52 TourenSC wheels and Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires is up

http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-wheels-tires/


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Love every bit of this! :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's more updated Iphone pics. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ringGokart (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey amazing looking car man, quick question tho, are you going to have different set of rims to show off the bigger brakes? i like the rims that are on it now, but shame those RS brakes aren't very visible through them. :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

4ringGokart said:


> Hey amazing looking car man, quick question tho, are you going to have different set of rims to show off the bigger brakes? i like the rims that are on it now, but shame those RS brakes aren't very visible through them. :thumbup:


Nope i absolutely love these wheels and would much rather show off the wheel than a boring looking brake rotor. plus the brakes sitting behind them fill up all the spaces so nicely it looks quite cool.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> Nope i absolutely love these wheels and would much rather show off the wheel than a boring looking brake rotor. plus the brakes sitting behind them fill up all the spaces so nicely it looks quite cool.




Hey man , car looks great .. how's the apr flash ? did you get the intake as well ?
is it worth getting ?

thanks


----------



## UGA1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

I really like the red on the A3. How is the paint finish on the A3's? I was looking at getting the metallic ice silver but I see only Florett Silver metallic is available now. 
What is your opinion of the silver vs the red? 
Also, do you know if the regular service maintenance will be more or the same for a S3 vs A3 given regular driving and nothing that pushes the car to the limit of performance?


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Have you any update on the availability and ride/performance of the solo werks coilovers, ProjectA3? Their website has no info on product development or an eta.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

eww that 52 and that gray line streak looks hideous. I thought the 52 was a watermark on the 2nd pic. :facepalm:


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> eww that 52 and that gray line streak looks hideous. I thought the 52 was a watermark on the 2nd pic. :facepalm:


Have to agree car looks much better wen it was fresh off the transport truck, sorry. Just my opinion.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

That's awesome the TTRS brakes bolt right on. If I get an S3 I will swap these out from my Golf R.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I know the strips and vinyl wouldn't be for everyone and I'm OK with that. the side stripe looks awesome in person on the car. the 52 on the hood is mainly for the Big SoCal Euro show this weekend and won't be on the car for too long. However the stripes and black lower front facia are staying for a while.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The car will be going away for about a week in two weeks. getting something big developed for it


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

What is the latest word on the development of the coilovers?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Solo-werks is planning to have a sellable set in about 60 days they told me at SoCal Euro. I gave them my OEM front and rear strut/springs to use for development about a month ago. We are working on dialing in spring rates and they are developing upper strut mounts that won't cause any squeaking like was typical on the MK6 and they've even heard of some cases on the MQB chassis.


The car will go in next week to Billy Boat exhaust to get a full 3" turbo-back system made for both the quattro dual tip setup and the S3 quad tip setup. It'll be their development car to make an exhaust to bring to retail. I think the APR software will truly shine once the car can exhale better.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

working on some OEM+ bits right now that are both easy and hard to get.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I wanted to give a brief update to let everyone know that this project hasn't stalled.

George should be putting up info soon on some OEM+ parts in two different articles.. 
I dropped the car off yesterday to a local exhaust manufacturer to get the next step of performance on the car
and I made some good contacts at SEMA last week as well as some parts from a forum advertiser.

So look for more info and pictures to come very soon.


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great build Brian, looking forward to seeing your recent progress :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I got the car back today from Billy Boat exhaust with the stock exhaust on it. apparently other than about 14" of the downpipe, the A3/S3 system is dramatically different from the MK7 GTI. But off of my car they will be building a 2.0T quattro setup and then also using the S3 rear valance to build me a quad tip setup. I can't wait to see and hear how it sounds

The car is going to its first official CAR SHOW tomorrow when Hot Import Nights comes to Phoenix. We'll see how my two Euro cars hold up in the JDM land.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

next installment of Interior and Carbon Accessories is now posted
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-carbon-exterior-sport-interior-touches/


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Enjoying your thread. Thanks for posting everything up! I am looking forward to hearing more about the ride quality of the Solo-Werks. Since they are still testing the coilers, does that mean that the set on your car does not reflect how the once sold to the public will be set up? Meaning spring rate, and overall quality of fit? 

Also, looking forward to getting more insight on the exhaust.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

JGreen76 said:


> Enjoying your thread. Thanks for posting everything up! I am looking forward to hearing more about the ride quality of the Solo-Werks. Since they are still testing the coilers, does that mean that the set on your car does not reflect how the once sold to the public will be set up? Meaning spring rate, and overall quality of fit?
> 
> Also, looking forward to getting more insight on the exhaust.


Correct. What i have on my car is not directly what will be available for sale once they release the kit to the market. So what i can say about what I have isn't a true gage of what to expect. Mine ride very comfortable, handle well and don't make any noises, but they are a tad on the floaty side because of incorrect spring rates. I also have custom camber plates up front to run them, which won't be necessary for the retail product.

Glen, the owner of Solowerks said they are nearing completion of the kit and it should be out soon. I sent them over a full corner front and rear shocks/springs of my OEM stuff to aid in development.

These coils will be coming off in February or March to make room for something new though.

I have also been told January for the exhaust since the holidays have slowed things down a bit.

APR also came through huge with a slight software tweak for me and corrected a 5-6k rpm fuel issue i was having. the car pulls so strong now. I do want to re-dyno it after the exhaust is on but i'm not sure what will happen about a stage 2 file.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> APR also came through huge with a slight software tweak for me and corrected a 5-6k rpm fuel issue i was having. the car pulls so strong now. I do want to re-dyno it after the exhaust is on but i'm not sure what will happen about a stage 2 file.


interesting
software TWEAK?
everything is good now B?
Happy New Year! :beer:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

RyanA3 said:


> interesting
> software TWEAK?
> everything is good now B?
> Happy New Year! :beer:


YEAH I dont know what they did but its perfect now and I'm very happy.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It was 74 outside today and the car needed a wash so I broke out the foam cannon and my Mothers products and got to work. 

And I took this one the other night at work. The red and gray look great under the white LED lot lights 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful car! Great work!


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

hey what foam cannon and wash are you using?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

PSUguy said:


> hey what foam cannon and wash are you using?


 i got it from DetailersDomain.com and use the Adams Car Shampoo as the wash. I have a small electric power washer i got from Lowe's that works perfectly and its all easy to use and setup.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> i got it from DetailersDomain.com and use the Adams Car Shampoo as the wash. I have a small electric power washer i got from Lowe's that works perfectly and its all easy to use and setup.



thanks for the info. Detailersdomain is local to me and i've been to their shop before, great people and great work. thanks for the info


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm excited: I will be bringing the car back to billy boat exhaust next Thursday for them to install the system on my car. I got to ride in a friends MK7 GTI last night with their system and it sounds great.

but next month is a new HUGE even happening for the car. I can't wait.

and a new article about the Black Forest Industries products should be done and up soon-ish.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Full review coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome progress, I have read your articles but had a couple questions.

When installing the TTRS brake setup.. We're the rotors, calipers, lines? The only parts needed? Or were the ttrs dust shields required for fitment? 

I assume it's strictly bolt on and didn't require any coding?

Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The TTRS setup was all just bolted on. I bought the calipers, pads and rotors only, and not the dust shields. The only other parts needed were the ECS exact-fit TTRS brakes lines.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone wanna sell their stock s3 front brake setup?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the next installment of the project should be up soon about the exhaust followed by the Black Forest bits under the hood.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The car was dropped off today to Parts Score (install shop) for the next big phase of the project. I should have it back on Friday all done.

Exhaust article is having the finishing touches put on it by George now.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> The car was dropped off today to Parts Score (install shop) for the next big phase of the project. I should have it back on Friday all done.
> 
> Exhaust article is having the finishing touches put on it by George now.



Looking forward to the next round of modifications.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

The full article is now up about the Billy Boat Exhaust and S3 rear valance
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-billy-boat-performance-exhaust/


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have confirmed via a client i sold an S3 to that this system works 100% the same for an S3 and there are no differences from A3 to S3 anywhere in production of the exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> I have confirmed via a client i sold an S3 to that this system works 100% the same for an S3 and there are no differences from A3 to S3 anywhere in production of the exhaust. :thumbup:


How's the downpipe construction? I'm thinking to get this setup, since it's the most complete.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

construction meaning?

Its made nicely and has a hi-flow cat. it triggered the CEL as all downpipes do. an APR software file update cured that.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> construction meaning?
> 
> Its made nicely and has a hi-flow cat. it triggered the CEL as all downpipes do. an APR software file update cured that.


I was just wondering about the downpipe since I didn't see any photos of it in your write up. 

Do you have any full (non lift) rear shots? There weren't any in the write up as well. 

Is it a stage 2 file or a stage 1 with cel delete? Is it safe to assume you haven't tried using a O2 spacer yet either? I Think I'm going to order it tomorrow. Thanks for answering!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Unfortunately B&B didnt take any pics of the full system before they installed in on the car with my camera so I don't have any photos of the full exposed system.

I am pretty sure the new file is a downpipe file to get rid of the CEL and adapt for the larger downpipe design. The car pulls very quickly and crisp throttle response.
I' will contact APR today to see if their true stage2 file is ready for the quattro cars because their release only says FWD 2.0T. I don't see why it would be any different.

Didn't try an O2 spacer, i dont think it's needed, unless B&B includes that in their design. 

I did a (crappy) video in the main article for sound. It was a rainy day so I didn't think things through completely with the bad angle of the GoPro. But there are two times in the video where i use launch control. one i know is at the 4:00min mark.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

You need a O2 spacer to not have a cel when running stock to pass emissions in tx, I guess I could always swap in the stock downpipe. 

I just read in the other thread that they have a stage2 file ready.

Thanks!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

yes. Arin verified that I can get the stage 2 file. as i am typing this i just spoke to Goodspeed (my APR place) and we will setup a update and dyno time within the next two weekends.


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> yes. Arin verified that I can get the stage 2 file. as i am typing this i just spoke to Goodspeed (my APR place) and we will setup a update and dyno time within the next two weekends.


Awesome! 

opcorn:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I also get the car back tomorrow from a week at Parts Score for the Air Lift install. I can't friggin wait.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> I also get the car back tomorrow from a week at Parts Score for the Air Lift install. I can't friggin wait.


why a week???


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

saw it on ig looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

It's all finished and I will pick it up in an hour

The shop was working on my car and a few others, but the installers attention to small details is off the charts and those things take time.
the trunk setup is incredibly simple and will most likely be undone in just a few months when the new TT comes out.

check my IG @brianmccauley1 for pics


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> the trunk setup is incredibly simple and will most likely be undone in just a few months when the new TT comes out.
> 
> check my IG @brianmccauley1 for pics


You also getting a TT or moving from the A3 to a TT?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

from A3 to TT is the plan.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

This time i won't hold out all the details until the article comes out. But pro pics are already done and will look killer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> from A3 to TT is the plan.


Please keep me in mind if you are going to sell the TTRS brakes!


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

mattchow said:


> Please keep me in mind if you are going to sell the TTRS brakes!


they will be transferred to whatever MQB car i get next.


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

Nice!

How does this car compare to a GTI? I would rather get an A3 if the power and handling are close with few mods. :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

its the same new MQB chassis as a new MK7 GTi but the VW is front wheel drive with this power and not all-wheel drive like the A3.
but the rest of the drivetrain is very similar between the two cars. the price point of the Audi is obviously higher though.


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

ProjectA3 said:


> its the same new MQB chassis as a new MK7 GTi but the VW is front wheel drive with this power and not all-wheel drive like the A3.
> but the rest of the drivetrain is very similar between the two cars. the price point of the Audi is obviously higher though.


Yes. All of the magazines say it's not as good or "sporty" (whatever that means). Is that just the suspension tuning? I was assuming it's exactly the same, just rides softer.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Frosty_spl said:


> Yes. All of the magazines say it's not as good or "sporty" (whatever that means). Is that just the suspension tuning? I was assuming it's exactly the same, just rides softer.


Yeah, I haven't driven any of the cars, but I guess it's suspension related as you stated.

But in power terms, the engine is the same, BUT, once you tune them, the A3 is quicker, do to AWD+ DSG + LC. Killer combo, nothing to there for the GTI.

And for cornering, there will always be coilover setups, sway bars, etc.

And well, is an audi and while subjective, I think the A3 is waaay prettier and versatile than a GTI.

My 2 cents.


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Test drive them back to back, that's what I did multiple times. The GTI feels faster and more playful. But its not, speed in an awd platform is effortless and deceiving(no wheel spin). Mine is tuned, and all I get is a chirp from all for wheels on a launch. The gtis w the same tune spin through third.

If you're planning on upgrading the suspension, don't worry about what ppl say w the difference in handling. Or you can do like me and go w the sport package. I'm pretty confident that w the sport package plus wad I could out handle the new gti


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

So, question about the TTRS brakes.. what's the smallest OEM wheel that would likely fit over them.. if you have any idea, anyways? The 18s, I'd assume probably would, but would any of the 17s? I'm interested in the TTRS brake upgrade when I get my S3, but I also have to deal with winter wheels for 4-5 months, and would consider an OEM set of wheels off an A3 for that duty.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

araemo said:


> So, question about the TTRS brakes.. what's the smallest OEM wheel that would likely fit over them.. if you have any idea, anyways? The 18s, I'd assume probably would, but would any of the 17s? I'm interested in the TTRS brake upgrade when I get my S3, but I also have to deal with winter wheels for 4-5 months, and would consider an OEM set of wheels off an A3 for that duty.


With TTRS brakes, the smallest you can fit are 18's but not all 18's will fit either. I tried the stock 18 from my S3 on my TTRS, and the inside of the spokes hits the outside part of the caliper. So even with 18s, you need a concave type of wheel with very straight barrel, or run spacers thick enough to clear the caliper.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

the factory 18's i got with my A3 do not clear the TTRS brakes. they do clear the face of them, but the caliper hits the inside of the barrel of the wheel just barely. think of the caliper as a ( the most outward curved part of the ( touches the inside of the wheel barrel and not the spoke. but some 18's may fit, these dont. That sucks because i plan to track the car and i would prefer not to use my 19's to do so but don't want to go out and get another set of wheels and tires just for 2-3 track days.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you both for the replies. It's good info, if disappointing. I had gone on tire rack and used their wheel picker for the actual tt-rs to get an idea of what 18s might fit, and they have a decent selection. TT-RS wheels are wider than S3 wheels, but the inner dimensions should be similar within the same wheel line.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I got a couple pics of your car down at Waterwerks. Looked good. :thumbup:


DSC_1704 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


DSC_1707 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

great photo's. Thanks for posting them.
Your R32 was looking good. I like the purple valve cover over the blue car.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Black Forest Industries Catch Can and motor/trans mounts
http://fourtitude.com/features/project_cars_and_builds/project-s3-sedan/project-a3-sedan-black-forest-industries-hardware/


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

a new part arrives this friday from Japan that i found via Instagram. I am super stocked and hope it fits/looks nicely.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello there - great car/thread/info in here, thanks for all the contributions. It was this build that really got me motivated to getting into an A3, so thank you!

I was hoping you could provide some insight on the BFI mounts. 

I have noticed when driving at low speeds, traffic usually, near 15mph or less that the transmission seems to shudder and the drive train shakes when letting off the throttle (or right when you apply the throttle after letting off). It appears to be the 1>2 or 2>1 shift that is felt, but it also might be the combination of accelerating slowly and then letting off (causing the motor to swing a bit). I am not loading the car much, it is on stop and go driving, with all nputs of mine being very soft. This is why the movement comes to a surprise. Was curious if your car did this, and if so, how the mounts have affected it? I want to say the pendulum mount would suppress the movement and get rid of the shaky-ness, but also the shift shock might become more noticeable/transparent without any voids to absorb the vibration. I have had upgraded mounts on my last 2 vag cars, but one was MT and the other tiptronic. So I am not familiar with DSG behavior and how mounts influence it. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated! I find the black poly and BFI mounts to all be very attractive pieces, and if anything I may try the lower mount. If it doesn't work, not too much $$ wasted at least.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

article will be up soon but follow me on instagram @brianmccauley1


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

There will be a big change to the car coming after Wuste and before Fastivus.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Did you see my question? ^^


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

DBVeeDB said:


> Hello there - great car/thread/info in here, thanks for all the contributions. It was this build that really got me motivated to getting into an A3, so thank you!
> 
> I was hoping you could provide some insight on the BFI mounts.
> 
> ...


Doing the mounts will definitely cause a little more vibration than stock. What you are experiencing is similar to what I get in my car, just off of idle, or slow down into 1st gear. I have both trans/motor mounts and the "dog bone" insert done and can say the vibrations I feel are extremely minimal and don't detract from my driving experience at all.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

signed papers on an S3 today it goes in for its makeover tomorrow


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Well the project series for the A3 has finished. the last installment with the P3 gauge and FAREAST front splitter brought the car to an end. Well getting an S3 did.

http://fourtitude.com/features/proj...a3-sedan-p3-vent-gauge-and-fareast-front-lip/


----------

